
Cell Phones Might Be Causing Horns to Grow on Young People's Skulls - mcallica
http://fortune.com/2019/06/20/horns-growing-human-skulls-cell-phones/
======
ganeshkrishnan
It's not cellphone or the radiation, it's the posture. People are bending
their neck forwards for prolonged times resulting in growth spurs at the back
of the skull

